# Skyline - Kritik



## Healor (24. Dezember 2010)

Hallo liebe Community,

wer den Film noch nicht gesehen hat, und dies noch tun möchte, der sollte besser nicht weiterlesen, da ein wenig gespoilert wird.

Seit ca einem halben Jahr habe ich mich auf diesen Film gefreut. Ich erwartete mir ein wenig Independence Day 2.0, mit einer Brise Cloverfield. Die Trailer waren schon sehr vielversprechend.

Siehe hier:

Trailer 1
Trailer 2

Gestern nun war ich im Kino, voller Vorfreude auf eine epische Alieninvasion.

Die ersten 15 - 20 Minuten waren auch ganz okay, die Spezialeffekte sind 1A, da gibt es nichts zu meckern. Schade nur das dies auch das einzig positive an dem Streifen ist.

Die Aliens, die mich ein wenig an die Tentakel-Drohnen aus Matrix erinnerten durchforsten das fast menschenleere Los Angeles nach Überlebenden. Warum Los Angeles menschenleer ist? Ganz einfach, zuvor düste ein riesiger Alienstaubsauger durch die Stadt, der mal kurz alle Menschen eingesaugt hatte.

Die Hauptstory beschäftigt sich mit ein paar Leuten, die sich in einem Apartement versteckt halten (eine davon ist Schwanger, interessiert den Kinozuschauer aber nicht die Bohne). Die Dialoge zwischen den Darstellern wirkt so flach, das selbst Dr. Turck aus Scrubs da nicht viel retten kann.

Warum und weshalb die Aliens kommen, interessiert die Charaktere nicht. Bei den Einzeilern die sie raushauen musste man wenigstens nicht wirklich aufpassen und es störte auch nicht, wenn man den Mund voll Popcorn hatte, denn das geknuspere im Mund war schon fast interessanter als das gelabere.

Den ganzen Film habe ich dann darauf gewartet, bis irgendjemand ein wenig Licht ins dunkel bringt. Eine Rede des Präsidenten vielleicht. Eine Szene, wo sich das Militär darüber berät wie vorgegangen wird und wie man die Menschheit retten kann, oder zumindest irgendeine Information.

Im ersten Trailer kommt zu Anfang ein Satz: "vor 16 Monaten sendete die NASA eine Nachricht ins All [...], jetzt kommt die Antwort". Wie jetzt? Das kam im Film doch garnicht vor? NASA? Nachricht? Habe ich was verpasst? War ich da gerade geistig Abwesend? Nein, im gesamten Film kam wirklich nichts darüber. Genau wie die Szene aus dem Trailer, wo der Nachrichtensprecher darüber erzählt, das Steven Hawking uns vorgewarnt hätte.

So muss sich der Zuschauer die Story selbst zusammenstückeln, hätte ich die Trailer nicht gesehen, dann würde ich gleich überhaupt nichts kapieren. Tut man so aber auch nicht weil es "die Story" garnicht gibt. Es ist vielmehr eine Orgie an Spezialeffekten, der Rest ist Nebensache.

Was wollen die Aliens?
Wie sehen sie aus?
Steuern die Aliens die Drohen, oder sind die Drohnen die Aliens?
Warum brauchen sie unsere Gehirne?
Was ist dieser blaue Strahl?
Warum werden die Menschen dadurch so angezogen?
Und warum verbrennt dadurch ihre Haut?
Warum hat der Hauptcharakter ein Gehirn, das ihn Immun gegen das "Gehirn-rausreissen" macht?
Warum kann sich das Alienschiff wieder zusammensetzten?
Woher kommen die Viecher überhaupt?

All diese Fragen nahm ich mit, als der Film aus war. Die einzige Frage die halbwegs beantwortet wurde, warum sie unsere Gehirne benötigen.

Mit einer richtigen Story wäre es sich ein Top Film geworden. So war es für mich jedoch die Enttäuschung des Jahres.


----------



## SonicTank (25. Dezember 2010)

Soweit ich informiert bin, ist dieser Streifen als Mehrteiler konzipiert. Daher könnten deine aufgelisteten Fragen in Fortsetzungen beantwortet werden.

Ich selbst hab den Film noch nicht gesehen, aber als ScienceFiction Fan werde ich das sicher in den nächsten Tagen nachholen. Die Kritiken sind zwar größtenteils negativ, aber ich werde mir mein eigenes Urteil bilden.

mfG


----------



## hardstyled (26. Dezember 2010)

Hab den Film auch grad mal gesehen...

öhm y0a ^^

mehr kann man dazu auch nicht sagen!
Story gibt es irgentwie nicht und man hat auch nicht mal ansatzweise einen anhaltspunkt warum das alles passiert...

im großem und ganzem ist der Streifen einfach nur flach und uninteressant!
wär nett wenn morgen direkt der 2te teil mit auflösung usw kommen würde...
sozusagen als double feature oder so. ^^
aber als selbstständigen das ding zu vermarkten ist einfach nur lächerlich und reinste abzocke!

soviel von mir x.x


----------



## Marui (26. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

Mich wundert es nicht. Hab den Film auch gesehen.. leider. Zeitverschwendung.

Irgendwie traut man sich derzeit garnicht mehr ins Kino.. oder einen Film zu kaufen, leihen.

Hollywood bringt nur noch kitsch raus. Mich stört an diesem Film garnicht mal das er ein offenes Ende hat, 
denn es sieht wirklich ganz danach aus das dieser Film als Mehrteiler konezpiert ist. Man könnte dann ja also mit großer Spannung
auf den zweiten Teil warten, wenn da nicht...

So ein kitch mit im Film wäre.

Alle Menschen werden kaputt gemacht.. brr... cool.. Aliens erstmal voll in der Übermacht.. goil! Das Weltende naht.. doch...

Moment! Was die Aliens nicht berücksichtigt haben ist folgendes: Wir haben einen Superstar.. *hust* emm ich meine Superheld!

Nein keiner der Geschöpfe die von Bohlen entdeckt wurden. Es handelt sich hier um eine Person die es einfach so gibt. Sie ist übermächtig..

Kräfte wie Superman sind da am wirken! So eine riesen "Alien-Kampfdrohne?" hat da nichts zu lachen. Dieser Superheld stürzt sich auf noch so gefährlich aussehende "Aliendrohnen?",
und macht sie, ja fast schon mit Fäusten wie MAx Schmeling kaputt! Und wenn er mal doch nicht so ganz aufgepasst hat und kurz davor ist von einem Alien wie ein Erdbeer-Pudding ausgesaugt zu werden..

Na dann gibt es halt immer noch seine Freundin, die mit einer Axt (vermutlich die gute von Obi) abhilfe schafft. BUMMMM.. RATATA-TAM... ja damit.. ja gar mit dieser Axt hat das böse Wesen von einem anderen Stern überhaupt nicht gerechnet.

Krupp Stahl doch kein mythos? Wie dem auch sei.. Metall und Holz scheint zumindest in diesem Film noch wahre wunder zu bewirken auch wenn die Dronen in denen die Aliens sitzen evtl. sogar aus viel besseren Verbund- oder Nanomaterialien sind.

Aber ihr wisst ja... was bringt eine M-16, wenn der Feind mit einer Machete bereits unter dir in einem Erd-Tunnel wartet, von dem du nichts weißt (vietnam). Was bringt dir dein Panzer, wenn ein ausgedienter Volvo mit einer Ladung spengstoff auf dich zufährt, wärend der Fahrer vorher von weiten noch Freundlich grüßt (Irak). Naja.. wenn man das mal bedenkt ist es evtl. doch nicht so unlogisch das man mit einer Axt mit so einen bösen Alien abrechnen kann.

Eine Frage bleibt da aber noch... gibt es irgendwelche möglichkeiten sich so einen kitsch zu ersparen? Nein! Denn wie der TE schon schön beschrieben hat, wurde mit dem Trailer etwas gezeigt, was auch ich so in dem Film nicht wieder finden konnte.

Für mich ist Since Fiction nicht unrealistisch. Gut gemachter Since Fiction. Since Fiction der sich seine Story bei aktuellen Thesen von nahmhaften Wissenschaftlern abschaut. Thesen die vermutlich in Zukunft eintreten werden. Dinge die nicht mehr ganz unvorstellbar sind. Jeder von uns weiß das die Menschheit irgendwann in kontakt treten wird mit anderen Lebensformen.. jeder weiß das wir in Zukunft andere Planeten entdecken und besuchen werden.. alles vorstellbar!

Kann sich aber jemand vorstellen das Batman oder Superman die Welt retten wird? Ich nicht!

Und darum ist dieser Film für mich keiner aus der sparte Since Fiction. Es ist ein Film den ich eher in den Comicberreich einordnen würde... wieder einer dieser neuen und modernen Super-Hero Filme, auf den die Leute heut stehen. Jau und die, welche es nicht tun, wurden hier mit dem Trailer mächtig verarscht.

Was bleibt uns also? Muss natürlich jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Ich werde erstmal auf die neusten Holywood streifen verzichten. Ich kann ja in 10 Jahren noch mal gucken ob sich die Filme verändert haben. Derzeit ist wohl nix für mich mit dabei. Ich nenne die letzten Filme "Kitsch-Filme".

Gute Besserung @ Hollywood.

Grüße


----------



## Aeonflu-X (26. Dezember 2010)

Zum Glück hab ich mir den Scheiss runtergeladen.
Die relativ gute Quali für einen Film der erst seit Donnerstag draußen ist hat´s auch nicht gerettet.

Neben Beilight ist das der größte Scheissdreck des Jahres 2010.

Peace


----------



## TheGui (28. Dezember 2010)

WTF... mir kommt der Film wie eine Werbekampagnie für ein kommendes Spiel vor.

Morgen im Handel "*Save the pregnant chick with your awsome biosuit and kick some alien ass*" oder kurz *S.T.P.C.W.Y.A.B.A.K.S.A.A*

Naja... nen 2. teil werde ich schauen... alleine weil ich gott verdammt wissen will was zur hölle der Schmarn sollte!


----------



## Paladizia (28. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Film erhält das Prädikat "nicht sehenswert".


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Dezember 2010)

Ihr nehmt das alle viel zu ernst... mit ner Prise Humor, kann ich mich schon beim Trailer kaum zusammenreißen xD

Abgesehen davon gefällt mir das Design der... eh Schiffe...


----------



## Sephos (2. Januar 2011)

Ich fand den Film gut , es ist etwas neues . Man wird nicht mit informationen zugeschütet sondern man lässt dem zuschauer (wie bei einem buch ) seine Fantasie ein wenig mitspielen .
Und es ist immer spannend , finde ich . Ich hab immer auf den Moment gewartet indem wieder alles gut wird , aber dem kam nicht . Sogar am Ende weiss man nicht wer denn jetzt den kampf gewinnt und was aus der schönen Schauspielerin wird =) .

Ich fand den Film nicht enttäuschend.


----------



## NASHb00n (6. Januar 2011)

Der Film ist der letzte Mist, man ganz ehrlich, die "Aliens" können also den Herzschlag des Kindes im Leib der Mutter hören, die vor ungefähr ein paar Stunden zuvor gesagt hat das sie schwanger ist? LOL


----------



## Dabears (6. Januar 2011)

Ich hab den Film wegen dem schwarzen Chirurgen von Scrubs geguckt xD


----------



## Sephos (6. Januar 2011)

NASHb00n schrieb:


> Der Film ist der letzte Mist, man ganz ehrlich, die "Aliens" können also den Herzschlag des Kindes im Leib der Mutter hören, die vor ungefähr ein paar Stunden zuvor gesagt hat das sie schwanger ist? LOL



Verstehe ich jetzt nicht , was ist den daran so verkehrt ? Hat sie gesagt wie lange sie schon schwanger ist ? 
Das Herz eines Babys schlägt bereits nach zwei Monaten und da ist die äußerliche veränderung sehr minimal .
Quelle : http://www.eltern.de/schwangerschaft/ihr-baby/entwicklung-ungeborenes.html


----------



## Occasus (7. Januar 2011)

Also ich hab mir den Film auch angeschaut, ohne vorher irgendwelche Trailer zu sehen. 

Ich war nach den ersten 5-10 Minuten noch recht begeistert. Das blaue Licht faszinierte mich ^^ Danach wurde es eigentlich nur noch schlecht.
Die Geschichte durfte man sich selber zusammendenken. Darsteller zu denen man keinen Bezug hatte und die mit flachen Dialogen nicht überzeugten.
Dann kamen auf einmal die Aliens. WTF!

Merken wir uns:
Aliens - Reisen durchs Weltall mit einem Raumschiff, was ein gewisses Maß an Intelligenz erfordert. keke

Die Erde wird überfallen und die Aliens saugen Menschen ein. (Man wusste seeehr lange nicht wieso)
Was mir an den Aliens gefallen hat:
Sie konnten ihr Schiff nach einem Atomanschlag wieder reparieren. Merken wir uns jetzt auch mal

Was mir an den Aliens nicht gefallen hat:
Es stellt sich heraus, dass die Aliens menschliche Gehirne als Energie benötigten. Wir erinnern uns: Aliens die durchs Weltall reisen!! ... brauchen nicht wirklich menschliche Hirne -.-

Die Menschen die nicht ins blaue Licht laufen, werden von Drohnen gesucht. Diese fliegen eigenständig in der Luft umher und suchen Menschen nach dem LoS Prinzip. Wir erinnern uns nochmal: Aliens die durchs Weltall reisen!! ... sind so strohdumm und suchen Menschen nach Line of Sight, wenn sogar Menschen sowas geiles wie Wärmebildkamera oder sonstiges entwickelt haben. Hauptsache ihr Schiff nach einem Atomanschlag reparieren -.-

Sonderbehandlung für Schwangere. Joa ne is klar. ALIENS DIE DURCHS WELTALL REISEN UND EIN PAAR MILLIONEN MENSCHEN EINSAUGEN -.-


Ich hab den Film bis zum bitteren Ende angeschaut und saß dann ca. 5 Minuten mit offenem Mund da, weil ich einfach nicht glauben konnte was ich mir da für Scheiße angeschaut habe. Danach googlete ich erstmal nach dem Film und fand so viele negative Bewertungen. Ich sah mir dann auch den Wikipedia-Beitrag an, wo ich erfahren durfte, dass da mindestens noch ein Teil kommt. Desweiteren schaute ich mir die Trailer nach dem Film an und war erschaunt wieviel eigentl. nicht im Film vorkam -.-

Fazit:
Gaaaaaaaaanz großer Müll. Der schlechteste Film den ich je gesehen habe.


----------



## Konov (7. Januar 2011)

Damit wäre dann geklärt ob ich ihn mir anschaue.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (7. Januar 2011)

Als fleißiger imdb leser, hab ich mir schon vorher kurzkritiken durchgelesen und mir den kinogang gespart. zu recht wie es sich liest


----------



## SonicTank (8. Januar 2011)

Ich habe den Film nun auch gesehen. Mein Fazit: Schlecht, der Gang ins Kino lohnt sich nicht. 

Die Handlungen der Darsteller sind oft nicht nachvollziehbar, man hat nicht das Gefühl, das etwas "Globales" passiert. Die Effekte sind dem Stand der Zeit entsprechend, aber sie sind leider auch als solche erkennbar. Die Dialoge sind stumpfsinnig und selten logisch, wie die Handlungen der Charaktere auch. Es gibt bessere "Aliens erobern die Erde"- Filme.

Wie ich vorher schon schrieb sind Fortzetzungen geplant, aber wenn die so sind wie der aktuelle Teil, nein Danke!


----------



## ego1899 (8. Januar 2011)

unglaublich... hätte nich erwartet auch nur einen positiven kommentar zu lesen... ok war auch nur einer... 

definitiv der größte schund 2010. wenn ich da ins kino wär hätte ich danach mein geld zurück verlangt...

genau deshalb geh ich auch seit bestimmt 5-6 jahren nich mehr ins kino... das letzte war kill bill 1 oder matrix 3 glaub ich


----------



## Marui (8. Januar 2011)

Occasus schrieb:


> Sonderbehandlung für Schwangere. Joa ne is klar. ALIENS DIE DURCHS WELTALL REISEN UND EIN PAAR MILLIONEN MENSCHEN EINSAUGEN -.-



Ich hab mir die Story dazu wärend des Films so hingebaut:

1. Bevor die fremden Wesen überhaupt unsere Welt ruschen wollten, haben sie den Papst gefragt, ob sie es dürfen.
2. Der Papst hat gesagt "Jo jo mach mal.. bringt hier alles eh nix mehr.. aber lasst Embrione zufrieden, denn abtreibung ist nix gutes, auch wenn sie durch die tötung des Wirts zustande kommt".
3. Vertrag zustande gekommen. Die fremden dürfen Staubsauger spielen und der Papst durfte wenigstens noch kurz vor dem tot einmal irgendwo mit reden.

Falls sich nun jemand fragt warum die übermächtigen Wesen den Papst vorher gefragt haben...

Das mal ich mir so aus...

1. Er hat eine übermächtige Streitmacht Ritter auf einem fernen fernen Planet stationiert.. viele Ritter!
2. Ein anruf reicht für einen fiesen Kreuzzug. "Ich hole meine Brüder!".
3. Die Aliens wussten von dieser geheimen Enklave und sich mit dem Papst so anzulegen, darauf hatten die Aliens wirklich kein bock.

Naja... was solls... aber irgendwas muss ja dahinter stecken. Hat jemand bessere Ideen?


----------



## ego1899 (8. Januar 2011)

Hm irgendwie hab ich gar keine Lust mir darüber Gedanken zu machen... 

Ich denke simd unfruchtbar (daher die Schwangeren) oder zu dumm (daher die Gehirne) sich fortzupflanzen. Da sie sehen das die Menschheit ihr Hirn eh nich nutzt dachten sie sich nehmen wir halt die...

Und das war's auch schon... ^^


----------



## JonesC (8. Januar 2011)

Dieser Film war mal wieder eine Ausnahme, ich hatte den schon Wochen vor Start gesehen, und ich finde das ist seit dem letzten Tarantino der Schlechteste Film der letzten Jahre ( Ich rede von Filmen die im Kino laufen und nicht wie Filme wie " Mega Shark VS Giant Octopus^^ DVD) 
Da ich so gut wie jeden Film den ich sehen möchte und das sind fast alle, im Kino schaue, sehe ichd as so wenn mich auch nur ein Film auf irgendeiner Weise Unterhält dann finde ich den Gut, aber wenn ein Rilm nichts bringt wie RING oder so machnche Uwe Boll Filme.

Auch nicht falsch verstehen ich stehe total auf Alienfilme und Fantasy aber Skyline war halt ein Film der 10 Mio gekostet hat, OK!!! aber da wurde am falschen Ende gespart, geile Effekte hat er schon, aber deshalb weil die Strausse Brüder Effekt Spezialisten sind, und diesen Film komplett Selbstfinanziert haben, das lobe ich normalerweise aber das Ergebnis ist nicht das was man sich darunter wünscht...


Gruss


----------



## Ahramanyu (9. Januar 2011)

Um es kurz zu halten, der Film ist vergleichbar mit Cloverfield, nur ohne wacklende Kammera und bunter. Dann doch lieber die 30te Wiederholung von Independence Day anschauen.


----------



## JonesC (9. Januar 2011)

Der unterschied ist aber, dass Cloverfield sehr gut ist...^^ 

Clover hat eine richtige Untergangs stimmung, an sich ist Technisch Cloverfield genial, nur eine Szene ist wirklich in NY gedreht worden...


----------



## Marui (9. Januar 2011)

Ich kann Cloverfield zwar nicht beurteilen, da ich ihn nicht gesehen habe. Aber worum es da geht, weiß ich. Naja und Monsterfilme gefallen mir irgendwie nicht. 

Aber daraus würde ich dann auch urteilelen, das Cloverfield und Skyline in die gleiche SParte an Film gehören. Und zwar "kitsch". 

Naja.. Geschmäcker sind unterschiedlich.


----------



## JonesC (9. Januar 2011)

Bitte? was ist an Terror Kitch? 
Ich meine dazu, Terror ist dabei wenn viele Menschen vor was weg rennen, bei sowas bekomme ich mehr Angst als wenn ich sehe das eine Person vor einem Killer wegrennt, ich meine damit typische Slasherfilme, die ich gerne schaue aber da bekomme ich keine Angst...

ich kann mich auch nicht erinnern welchen Film ich gesehen habe den ich kitchig finde, also das einzige was ich kitzig finde ist so ein Spiel mit 3 Buchstaben^^


----------



## Marui (9. Januar 2011)

Naja.. wie schon gesagt, spricht ja nichts dagegen wen Geschmäcker unterschiedlich sind. Ich kann nur für meinen Geschmack sprechen.

Ich mag Filme wenn sie entweder etwas realistisches oder etwas fiktiven, allerdings nur dann, mit einem gewissen hauch vorstellbarer Story, zeigen.

Ich finde z.B einen Alien angriff auf unsere Erde, ist durchaus vorstellbar.... (Es sei denn er wird so gezeigt wie in Skyline). Also bei der anzahl an Sternen und Planeten
in unserem Universum, empfinde ich es eher als unrealistisch das es keine Aliens gibt. Und da es mit ziemlich hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit Außerirdisches leben gibt, ist es nicht ganz ausgeschlossen, das
wir diese Wesen finden werden oder sie uns. Und wie Steven Hawking bereits geschildert hat, ist die Chance, das es dann kracht, sehr sehr hoch. Das kann man wie Steven Hawking sagte, ganz einfach
der Geschichte der Menschheit ablesen. Trifft ein weiter fortgeschrittenes Volk auf fremde, welche nicht so weit fortgeschritten sind, dann hat letzteres in den meisten Fällen immer ein Nachteil gehabt (z.B Kolonisation usw... Indianer usw..)

Also diese Art von Since Fiction kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen.. auch wenn es heut teilweise noch fiktiv erscheint. Ein Film, der dieses Thema "gut" aufgreift, fasziniert mich dann (Wie schon gesagt: Ausnahme Skyline).

Bezüglich solcher Monster Filme.. Cloverfield.. oder solche Filme mit Comic-helden.. (Batman.. Spiderman.. usw..)... Das sind Filme die sind soweit von meiner Vorstellungskraft entfernt, das ich das Wort "fiktiv" oder "fiction" nicht mal mehr passend finde. FÜr mich sind das Storys wie aus einem Comicheft. Also ich empfinde sie als "kindisch", wobei das nur mein Urteil ist und nicht böse gemeind. Bedeutet nicht, das ich die Leute, welche solche Filme schauen, kindisch finde. Lediglich für meinen Geschmack, ist es nichts.
Quasi mein subjektives Gefühl wärend ich so einen Film schaue. Geschmackssache.



Also dieses von die genannten "Terror-Genre", bringt mich z.B keineswegs zum gruseln oder nachdenken, sondern eher zum lachen.
Ich kann mir nicht mal im entferntesten vorstellen das irgendwo aus dem Wasser ein Monster raus kommt und uns alle killt.
Ich meine wenn das mit humor gezeigt wird, dann wüsste ich ja das es sich um eine Comödie handelt. Aber leider versuchen die Regisseure solcher Filme das ganze sogar noch ernst wieder zu spiegeln.
Und darin kann ich mich nicht rein versetzen. Für mich ist ein Atomkrieg oder was für eine Katastrophe auch immer, unendlich mal vorstellbarer als irgend ein Monster, das aus einem Schiffs-Kanal rausgekrochen kommt. Wiegesagt, sogar Wesen von einem anderen Planeten sind für mich noch vorstellbarer. 

Deswegen bezeichne ich Cloverfield nur für mich ganz alleine, als "kitsch", "schnick-schnack", "comic", "comödie" oder welches Wort auch immer mir dabei hilft, so eine Art von Film zu definieren um davor bewahrt zu sein, sowas jemals gucken zu müssen.


----------



## JonesC (10. Januar 2011)

ok... ich Spiler mal, Cloverfield ist ein Alien Film^^
das was du mit Aliens meinst, stimme ich dir zu,

ich meinte Terrorfilm eher wie ein Kathastrophen Film mit Erdbeben und Naturbedingten Situationen, denn sowas gibt es und wenn es halt ein Monster ist was eine Stadt zerstört ist das natürlich was man nicht zu ernst nehmen sollte aber die wirkung das es nicht unrealistisch ist das ganze Städte zerstört bzw. Panik ausbricht, sowas meinte ich. Ob man den Grund mag was in dem Film passiert ist wieder eine ganz andere sache... 

Aber Kitch, ist was hässlich ist nach meiner definition also eher was gezeichnet ist, und da fallen mir nur Animes ein... oder naja ein Spiel^^


----------



## Tikume (10. Januar 2011)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/178710-skyline-kritik/


----------



## SonicTank (21. Januar 2011)

Öhm, was hat denn nun Cloverfield mit Skyline zu tun?????

Cloverfield war geil, weil: 

Keiner weiß was eigentlich los ist!
Alles auf Handkamera getrimmt ist (Dokustyle, wirkt realer da aus der Perspektive der Beteiligten)
Ist das überhaupt ein "Alien"? Das Vieh kam doch aus dem Wasser und hat Manhatten plattgemacht, war wohl schon länger da. 

Cloverfield ist für mich in so vielen Punkten keinen Vergleich mit Skyline wert.

Skyline ist einfach nur Schrott. So seh ich das rein subjektiv als SciFi-Fan.

Grob gesehen sind beide Filme Katastrophenfilme, nur das einer mit einer offensichtlichen Alieninvasion (aus dem Weltall) zu tun hat, aber der andere mit einem Monster aus dem Ozean mit unbekannter Herkunft. Cloverfield war im Großen und Ganzen stimmig, Skyline ist das nicht. Ich hab nach dem Film nicht wirklich gerallt, wo nun eigentlich der rote Faden war bzw. was die Aliens überhaupt wollen.


----------



## bkeleanor (21. Januar 2011)

SonicTank schrieb:


> Skyline ist einfach nur Schrott. So seh ich das rein subjektiv als SciFi-Fan.



sign.


----------



## Mephaistos82 (21. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T5b7xC5lIrI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





*Vielleicht wird der Film ja besser?^^ Weltuntergänge scheinen stark in Mode zu kommen.*


----------



## Marui (21. Januar 2011)

Hmm... der Film sieht lecker aus. Auf ein neues...  Hoffe der wird gut. Aber der Trailer gefällt mir schonmal sehr. Wann soll der denn kommen?

EDIT:

Ok habs... Kinostart: 14. April 2011


----------



## ego1899 (26. Januar 2011)

Um nochmal auf das Thema zu kommen:

Jetzt wissen wir warum die Aliens kamen... Ich hab dem häßlichen kleinen Zwerg nie getraut... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (26. Januar 2011)

Das war verschwendete Lebenszeit...


----------



## ego1899 (27. Januar 2011)

Naja bei geschätzten 95% negativer Kritik hättest du dir das denken können hm? 

Besonders bei so nem primitivem anspruchslosem Pack wie uns


----------



## TheGui (29. Januar 2011)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Um es kurz zu halten, der Film ist vergleichbar mit Cloverfield,



OHA!

ganz ruhig... durchatmen... ouh ouh puh 


was fällt dir ein? xD


----------



## spectrumizer (10. Februar 2011)

Hab mir den Film jetzt auch mal angeschaut und muss mal wieder feststellen, dass Geschmäcker was doch sehr individuelles sind. Und da bewahrheitet es sich mal wieder, dass man nie auf das Gerede anderer allzuviel geben und immer seine eigene Erfahrung sammeln sollte.

Fande den Film ziemlich gut, schön actiongeladen und sehr spannend. Er erzählt einfach (s)eine Geschichte. Ein Mix aus Independence Day, Krieg der Welten und Cloverfield. Also nichts neues, was heutzutage aber auch nicht ungewöhnlich ist. Finde, dass er aber zu unrecht so abgewertet wird und freue mich auf die Fortsetzung.



JonesC schrieb:


> Clover hat eine richtige Untergangs stimmung,


Clover hat mir auch sehr gut gefallen. Aber ein Geschmack von Untergangsstimmung hat sich bei mir da nicht eingestellt. Eher, dass das ein auf NY lokal begrenztes Problem war, was sich mit der Eliminierung des "Monsters" löst. Schließlich sind von den Kreaturen nirgendwo anders auf der Welt welche aufgetaucht.

Da finde ich eine Masseninvasion von Aliens, die die Erde "abernten" und scheinbar unaufhaltsam sind, schon apokalyptischer.


----------



## ego1899 (11. Februar 2011)

Actionreich? o.O 
haben wir den selben film gesehen? gibt es einen directors cut in dem öfter als 2-3 mal was passiert und somst nur in nem zimmer rumgehockt und gelabert wird?


----------



## bkeleanor (11. Februar 2011)

gut, man kann sagen er hätte durch aus potenzial gehabt um spannend zu sein. aber diese guten ideen um den film interessanter zu machen wurden alle schon im ansatz zerstört.

die idee mit dem auto zum hafen zu fahren. zerstört an der garagen ausfahrt.

die kleine gruppe die sich mit dem pick up gewehrt hat und einem einen funken hoffnung für den film gab. zerstört

das beste was der film zu bieten hatte war der drohnen angriff mit der taktischen atombombe. die durch den lahmen regenerations effekt ebenfalls nur sekunden hoffnung gab, aus dem film etwas brauchbares zu machen.

action war zwar da aber nur 5min im ganzen film die restliche zeit hat man in die röhre geglotzt und sich gefragt, wann es endlich losgeht.
ich werd mir den film sicher nicht nocheinmal ansehen.


----------



## ego1899 (11. Februar 2011)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> die idee mit dem auto zum hafen zu fahren. zerstört an der garagen ausfahrt.



das war für mich die lustigste und beste (weil nicht sooo vorhersehbare) szene des films und das is auch schon ein armutszeugniss... ^^

ich frag mich was an dem film eigentlich so teuer war.

die effekte: zu grottig
die schauspieler: wohl kaum xD
das skript: zu bezweifeln

jemanden dafür schmieren diesen schrott im kino zu zeigen: ja das muss es sein


----------



## spectrumizer (13. Februar 2011)

Ich glaube den Film darf man einfach nur nicht zu ernst nehmen, bzw. ihn zu sehr mit rationalen Filmkonzepten vergleichen. Ich hab ihn mir einfach weitestgehend unvoreingenommen angeschaut, trotz der ganzen Negativkritik und konnte es nicht wirklich verstehen, wo diese herkam. Schließlich gibts kaum noch wirklich mitreissende Kinofilme, die was neues zeigen. Das ganze SciFi-Genre wurde doch schon in den 60er und 70er Jahren ausgelutscht und alles was heute kommt, sind im groben Kern entweder nur Neuauflagen, Remakes, Fortsetzungen oder Nachahmungen, selbst wenn sie das Publikum begeistern.

Andere Sci-Fi-Erfolge waren vom Standpunkt der Story auch nicht unbedingt schlüssig und wo man den Eindruck bekam, dass dem Drehbuchautor entweder irgendein Ende einfallen mußte, das Budget ausging oder die Zeit knapp wurde: ID4, Krieg der Welten, Der Tag an dem die Erde still stand, etc.

Klar, Skyline reisst mich auch nicht vom Hocker, aber ich fand ihn gut. Auf jeden Fall besser, als die Leute ihn bewerten. Er erzählt eben seine eigene Geschichte. Das einzige, was bei mir nicht ins Konzept gepasst hat und ich bisschen lächerlich fand, war kurz vor Schluss, als das eine Alien das Hirn von Jarrod gefressen und in Folge dessen sofort von seiner Persönlichkeit (oder ihm selbst?) in Besitz genommen wurde und Elaine gerettet hat. Aber "... to be continued."


----------



## Maethor1 (14. Februar 2011)

Der größte, absurdeste Mist, den ich seit langer Zeit gesehen habe


----------



## Unkas72 (28. Mai 2011)

Die vernichtenden Kritiken hier kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Muss aber auch sagen, dass ich als Sci-Fi-Liebhaber sowas durch eine rosarote Brille sehe. Sicher ist der Film kein Meisterwerk, aber durchaus solide. Die Technik, Atmosphäre, Design stimmen, und die Schauspieler sind auch ok, werden allerdings wenig gefordert. Zu den Kritikpunkten: Ich finde es gerade gut, dass quasi keine der offenen Fragen beantwortet werden. Als Zuschauer wird man in genau die Lage versetzt, die den Protagonisten widerfährt: Ein verheerender Überraschungsangriff einer fremden Zivilisation. Schon am ersten Tag herrscht das totale Chaos, keine Nachrichten mehr, keine Infrastruktur, kaum organisierter Widerstand. Die Lage ist völlig aussichtslos, die einzigen Optionen zur Flucht scheitern. Diese Hilf- und Ratlosigkeit eines normalen Bürgers in so einer Situation kommt für mich perfekt rüber. Der Film ist kompromisslos, und verzichtet daher auch auf sophistisches Gerede. Was gibt es da noch zu diskutieren? Es geht ums nackte Überleben und man ist völlig geschockt, spätestens nach dem gescheiterten Gegenangriff ist man völlig demoralisiert. Mit anderen Charakteren hätte man vielleicht noch ein wenig philosophisch werden können, aber der Film adressiert aus guten Gründen die Normalos. Gegen Ende habe ich mir, um die Fragen zu klären, die in diesem Setting nicht beantwortet werden *konnten*, eine Fortsetzung gewünscht, und bin froh hier zu lesen, dass der Film als Mehrteiler geplant ist


----------



## TheGui (29. Mai 2011)

*Alter, Ich werde gefressen!
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iceteaboss (30. Mai 2011)

Der beste Buffed Kommentar den ich je gelesen habe.


Made my day


----------

